# SSS



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*Life Changing & Life Saving Therapy That is Simple, Easy, & FREE!!!*

*
Life Changing & Life Saving Therapy That is Simple, Easy, & FREE!!!

INCLINED BED THERAPY*

*
I spent a LOT of time on this, b/c it is important! Please read it!!!
It can help thousands of people sleep better, handle heat and cold both much better,
overcome many problems physically, heal faster, experience less pain,
improve circulation, and, literally save thousands of lives!!!

This is NOT public information...
IT DOES NOT HAVE THE BACKING (READ, BANKING)
OF STUDIES FOR THE MEDICAL INDUSTRY TO SUPPORT IT.
IT LIKELY NEVER WILL...BECAUSE IT IS FREE.

IN MANY CASES, IT WILL HAVE THE EFFECT OF KEEPING YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES...
OUT OF THE DOCTORS OFFICE, OUT OF THE E.R., AND OUT OF THE HOSPITALS!!!

We need to make sure that it is spread as widely as possible.

THIS IS AN AWESOME THERAPY...AND, DID I MENTION...IT IS FREE!!!

1. Read this excerpt, listing the benefits -BUT...a Suggestion: read this to someone before telling them what the therapy is,
-whether it an expensive supplement, or an operation, or a prolonged course of exercise, or if it requires an expensive electronic monitored application system...

2. Then ask them what they think they would be willing to spend, or to do, in order to get the kind of results spoken of here...

3. THEN tell them it is simple, it is easy, and it is free, etc...

I tweaked the following passages to remove hints of the "New Therapy" so read it through before going on to read about how it works, why it works, etc.
They are tweaked down to the line:

--Did I mention? -The best part is, it is free
***********************************
***********************************
This is an overview. For more complete information, go directly to each linked website.
I am also intending to send these out in separate studies. THIS IS JUST AN OVERVIEW...

jerry

Promising New Therapy!

First, urine pH was found to test highly acidic
during the first morning visit to the bathroom, compared
to normal. In addition:

Measurements were taken [of heart and respiration
rates] while they did both the therapy and the normal situation / position.
Over several weeks, it was constantly observed that in all cases the heart
rate decreased by around 10 beats per minute
during new therapy, and the respiration rate
decreased by 4 to 5 breaths per minute when
compared to normal.
These measurements were later repeated and electronically
confirmed by a nurse working in the Operation
Recovery Room of Derriford Hospital, Plymouth.

Yet the circulation and metabolism in all cases was
higher with this new therapy than the normal or
traditional position.

One can imagine Fletcher's excitement as his investigation
extended beyond his family to willing friends and
neighbors. Reports of enormous healing benefits began
pouring in.

All who took part in the therapy experiments experienced benefits,
some being almost beyond belief.

-Several people have shown that it is possible to reverse damage to the central
and peripheral nervous system, including complete spinal cord injuries and nerve damage
caused in chronic progressive Multiple Sclerosis, including damage to the optic nerve.
-Varicose veins, leg ulcers, edema, arthritic conditions, lethargy,
muscle wastage (atrophy) and osteoporosis have all responded well to this therapy.

-Some respond in four weeks while others may take four months or more.
- An improved resistance to infection has [also] been observed and I
am hoping that this will enable people suffering from immune deficiency disorders to achieve a
stronger resistance to seasonal viruses and bacteriological infectious organisms.

-These results do sound too good to be true, don't they?
Yet Australian rifer and massage therapist Ken Uzzell has
reported major improvements from the new therapy.

-I crushed my neck and lower back from an accident many years ago.
Ken had been doing it for only nine months when he wrote me about this.
-Since IBT, I haven't had any therapy or pain killers.
Plus, my pelvis doesn't go out. It's like I never had injuries.
I am close to being the fittest I have ever been.

Uzzell also observed major improvements with his massage clients who began doing IBT.

-All sorts of conditions were lessened or eliminated entirely:
- acid reflux, arthritis, back pain, edema, Multiple Sclerosis, metabolic disorders,
Parkinson's, and respiratory distress that included sleep apnea and snoring.

-Some of Uzzell's clients are professional athletes.
When they began using IBT, he recalls, their coaches were staggered by their
performance increase.
I was told not to spread the word too aggressively,
since after all, people like their competitive advantage.

There are sound physiological reasons for this apparently
disparate list of improvements during IBT.

- One, with vastly improved circulation of bodily fluids.even
though the heart is not working as hard as it does during
horizontal sleep, nutrient conveyance and waste removal
are more efficient.

- Two, the reduced compression on
the spine allows the lymph tissue to move more freely
and drain more easily.

-Three, the fascia, or membranes enveloping the muscles, unwind.
This is eight hours of low level prolonged traction that is unwinding the fascia,
Uzzell points out. Rife therapy unwinds the fascia as
well. Relaxing the fascia is a huge boost to every system
of the body.

- Four, the more efficient flow of blood and lymphatic tissue allows for much better temperature regulation.
This is why IBT subjects feel warmer during cold weather and cooler during hot weather.

- Five, the therapy allows the entire spine to elongate.
This encourages better hydration in the spinal discs and the fluid sacks in
the joints, which leads to lessening or total elimination of back and joint pain.

- The mild traction effects on the spine can produce dramatic results.
Some very nasty spinal degenerative conditions appear to be reversing without the need for
surgery or drugs, Uzzell writes on his website.

-Bones actually grow longer, you will grow taller.
[However, for a period of one to eight days, you will feel initial aches in muscles as they elongate and reset.]

-Note that some people feel worse before they feel better,
especially involving spinal injuries.
However, this is a common reaction with corrective therapies that address
the underlying causes rather than just the superficial symptoms. (see below: Inclined Bed Therapy (IBT) / A Proper Mattress / Rest / Darkness and Sleep)

*******************

This could save your life, remove pain and add many many years of quality and creativity to your life.
If you have been looking for the fountain of youth, you may have found it, and guess what, it is free!

Benefits To You ...
--- Teenager reports all pimples went in two weeks (verified).
--- MS, Parkinson's, Hashimoto's and Arthritis improvements.
--- Huge detox to the body, this has been verified via client response to lymphatic massage
(clients on IBT no-longer display symptoms of toxin flush.)
--- Sleep right through the night. Breathing problems eliminated, sleep apnea, snoring, cot deaths resolved.
This is absolutely amazing and will save the lives of thousands of people.
--- Provides Fascia Trauma Unwinding - Check the Myofascial Release menu.
Absolutely incredible how this function of IB Therapy operates.
If you want to feel young, pain free, energized and in top health, give this a go.
--- Bones actually grow longer, you will grow taller.
--- Balances the pelvic girdle and addresses Scoliosis/Kyphosis/Lordosis and Dowager's hump problems.
--- Never be cold again in Winter, IBT keeps the body metabolism ticking along.
You will get hotter in Summer, so take off the extra covers.
--- Clients with high blood pressure have seen their blood pressure normalize after a few months. Give it a go !
--- Nightly dreams become lucid (may be a product of lower toxins in the body and elevated oxygen levels).
--- Your heart wont work as hard, now this is going to extend life 10, may be 20 years, may be more ? (Just do it)
--- Oedema problems resolved.
Yep, medical science got it wrong telling you to raise your feet, raise from your head and be startled by the results.
--- The most common report is that this sleeping therapy feels more natural than sleeping "normal."
People after sleeping like this for a few months are never happy going back to sleeping "normal."
This is very addictive, you'll actually enjoy going to bed.
--- I have monitored several clients who used to spend up to $40 per month on general headache and pain killing drugs.
They now have extra savings as they no-longer suffer head-aches or pain.
Ooops! Mr Pharmaceutical won't like this. This may very well affect Pharmaceutical profits. Spread the word, because no one else will.
--- A message to smokers! For the first few weeks, may be a month, you will start coughing when you get out of bed in the morning, and this may pass after half an hour or so. This is IBT repairing your lungs. The increased humidity in your lungs and respiration improvements will provide an opportunity for your body to help repair damage done from smoking.
IBT will also make it easier to kick the habit and for you to enter the wellness zone.
--Did I mention? -The best part is, it is free
***********************************
***********************************

http://www.electroherbalism.com/Naturopathy/Therapies/MiscTherapies/Inclined_bed_therapy.html

Inclined Bed Therapy
Inclined bed therapy is where one's bed is raised 4 to 8 inches at the head by using bricks, wedges, or blocks to raise it. This can be useful in varied disorders including spinal cord injury, back pain, acid reflux or GERD, sinus and respiratory disorders, sleep apnea, poor circulation, low metabolism, edema in the legs, and many other conditions.
The easiest way to do this is to place wood blocks at the locations shown in the picture. Note that if there are legs in the middle of the bed, these must also be supported or the bed could be damaged. If the feet of the bed's legs are more than one inch in diameter and rigid, it may be best if the blocks are made as wedges with the same angle the bed is tilted, which is approximately 5 degrees, although if soft wood is used, such as pine, the feet will probably indent the wood enough to make it stable.
The least expensive method to build riser blocks is to get a piece of 2x8 lumber (actually 1.5 x 7.5 "). Cut the board into 7.5" lengths to make squares 7.5 x 7.5 x 1.5. Glue or screw 4 together in a stack to get a 6" tall block, and 2 together to make the 3" riser for the middle if necessary. However, this is NOT very stable and can be dangerous so is not recommended. Better than this but still not as sturdy as some would like are adjustable bed risers, which come in sets of 4 or 6 available here. They only adjust between 3.2 to 5.2 inches but are inexpensive and provide a better method than using blocks under the bed legs.
Stable Methods of Raising the Bed. These are recommended methods to incline a bed. see link for more....

Links
The Importance of Gravity to our Health and Wellbeing, and its Relation to Rest & Sleep.
by Andrew K. Fletcher
Life And Gravity: Sleeping In A Horizontal Position May Be Bad For You
Marc's Esophageal Cancer Story
John Cann walks after 11 years of paralysis (video)
My Inclined Bed Study Diary [Archive] - CareCure Forums
Why do Varicose Veins shrink during Inclined Bed Therapy?
Experiment: Psoriasis and Posture - One of the vascular surgeons had already witnessed first hand a massive improvement in one of his patients using the inclined bed method

*************************************************

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2005/08/07/life_and_gravity_sleeping_in_a_horizontal_position_may_be_bad_for_you.htm

Life And Gravity: Sleeping In A Horizontal Position May Be Bad For You
Andrew K Fletcher has experimentally demonstrated a possible mechanism by which trees, using gravity to overcome gravity, are able to lift their sap to considerable height. In the absence of sufficient pressure in the roots of trees to send the liquid drawn from surrounding ground to the tree's crown and with negative pressure at the top unable to provide the driving force due to a limit connected with air pressure, science has not so far been able to explain just how the trees perform this feat. The usual explanation of osmotic pressure and capillary action makes about as much sense as war and famine.
On his new site (http://andrewkfletcher.com/), which presents his theory, Fletcher says that plants actually use gravity for their growth, rather than just overcoming it. Gravity provides the driving force for a two-way elevator formed by separate liquid columns, where the downward flowing side carries a concentrated and therefore heavier form of the lighter ascending liquid. Evaporation does the trick, concentrating the mineral content of the sap by getting rid of the pure H2O while keeping the minerals. The heavy descending liquid and the ascending new sap form a loop where water molecules, in what is described as a rubber-band effect, are able to lift the ascending column by negative pressure at the top. How do trees avoid running into the limit of about 10 meters that prevents such a lifting effect in a non-continuous water column? Apparently they do it by sealing the system against air and by eliminating any gas that forms in the system, before the bubbles can effectively cut the continuous "rubber band" of liquid columns.
But gravity does not only help the growth of trees. Human bodies may be subject to a very similar mechanism, says Fletcher in his essay "The Importance of Gravity to our Health and Wellbeing, and its Relation to Rest & Sleep". A first set of observations about sleeping in a slightly inclined position (head up, feet down, five degrees) rather than in our traditional perfectly horizontal beds, seems to confirm that the human organism requires gravitational pull to function in an optimal manner. Positive health effects were observed for those sleeping in the inclined position. see site for more...
Print this article

******************************

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2007/04/12/medical_underground_inclined_bed_therapy.htm

Medical Underground: Inclined Bed Therapy
There seem to be numerous benefits to just changing your position of sleep from the usual horizontal to where your head and upper part of body is elevated over the lower part. Apparently gravity "makes the juices flow" much better during the night, and the body is able to regenerate and cleanse while you rest.

bed.jpg

I have reported about sleeping in a slightly inclined position before. The change in sleeping habit has been pioneered by British scientist Andrew Fletcher, who also found out that osmosis is not what makes the sap of trees rise to heights that are unachievable by any vacuum pump. His experiment to prove this is described in my earlier article.
Now there seems to be renewed buzz about this cheap and rather revolutionary method of improving our health, and there are even companies that make bed-raising blocks of wood for those who don't have the do-it-yourself inspiration. Here is a recent post I found on the Alternative Medicine Forum (Yahoo group) with much additional information and several links to the sleep-underground: see site for more...
.....
This could save your life, remove pain and add many many years of quality and creativity to your life. If you have been looking for the fountain of youth, you may have found it, and guess what, it is free!
Benefits To You ...

--- Teenager reports all pimples went in two weeks (verified).
--- MS, Parkinson's, Hashimoto's and Arthritis improvements.
--- Huge detox to the body, this has been verified via client response to lymphatic massage (clients on IBT no-longer display symptoms of toxin flush) when they are sleeping on an incline.
--- Sleep right through the night. Breathing problems eliminated, sleep apnea, snoring, cot deaths resolved. This is absolutely amazing and will save the lives of thousands of people.
--- Provides Fascia Trauma Unwinding - Check the Myofascial Release menu. Absolutely incredible how this function of Inclined Bed Therapy operates. If you want to feel young, pain free, energized and in top health, give this a go.
--- Bones actually grow longer, you will grow taller.
--- Balances the pelvic girdle and addresses Scoliosis/Kyphosis/Lordosis and Dowager's hump problems.
--- Never be cold again in Winter, IBT keeps the body metabolism ticking along. You will get hotter in Summer, so take off the extra covers.
--- Clients with high blood pressure have seen their blood pressure normalize after a few months. Give it a go !
--- Nightly dreams become lucid (may be a product of lower toxins in the body and elevated oxygen levels).
--- Your heart wont work as hard, now this is going to extend life 10, may be 20 years, may be more ? (Just do it)
--- Oedema problems resolved. Yep, medical science got it wrong telling you to raise your feet, raise from your head and be startled by the results.
--- The most common report is that sleeping on an incline feels more natural than sleeping flat. People after sleeping inclined for a few months are never happy going back to sleeping horizontal. This is very addictive, you'll actually enjoy going to bed.
--- I have monitored several clients who used to spend up to $40 per month on general headache and pain killing drugs. They now have extra savings as they no-longer suffer head-aches or pain. Ooops! Mr Pharmaceutical won't like this. This may very well affect Pharmaceutical profits. Spread the word, because no one else will.
--- A message to smokers! For the first few weeks, may be a month, you will start coughing when you get out of bed in the morning, and this may pass after half an hour or so. This is IBT repairing your lungs. The increased humidity in your lungs and respiration improvements will provide an opportunity for your body to help repair damage done from smoking. IBT will also make it easier to kick the habit and for you to enter the wellness zone.
--- The best part is, it is free. Just a few blocks of wood under your bed. Always start out at 3 or 4 inches, then work up to 6 to 8 inches incline.

As a therapist, I am staggered at the benefits provided.
Ken

Must Read Information ...
Inclined Bed Therapy

"The Importance of Gravity to our Health and Wellbeing, and its Relation to Rest & Sleep. by Andrew K. Fletcher"

which is included in the Regimens "Inclined Bed Therapy" article linked above explains why the heart does not have to work as hard as when in a horizontal position.
Brian
Dispelling the Night-Time Frequent Urination
An additional effect of gravity on the body in the head up tilt position is the production of more heat during the night and this increases evaporation from the respiratory tract and skin, therefore reducing the amount of urine we produce and increasing the density of the urine produced
http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chris/2003/09/26/
Life And Gravity: Sleeping In A Horizontal Position May Be Bad For You
Just for starters - Fletcher says circulation while sleeping is better if the bed is in a slightly inclined position. If indeed gravity does have something to do with optimal function of "vertical" organisms, from blades of grass to trees and indeed to humans, then ... There does seem to be a problem with people dying in their sleep, but scientists are not quite sure what it may be connected with... Links to online discussion, download of details of preliminary study, more.
http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2005/08/07/
The Importance of Gravity to our Health and Wellbeing; and its Relation to Rest and Sleep
There are several effects of using this therapy that have not been expressed anywhere else. As well as media headlines, and more.
Scistudypart1
Cliff experiment pulls plug on 300 year old law of physics
Ideas man Andrew K Fletcher claims he has disproved a fundamental law of physics dating back to the 17th century. And impressed by the historic experiment at Overgang cliff, Brixham, to raise water 78 feet without the support of any artificial aids, John Hunt, Senior forestry Officer for Devon and Somerset who witnessed the experiment's success last Friday said: 'It was quite impressive. The rule that water will only rise 32 feet under atmospheric pressure when in a column was effectively disproved."
Eureka
EVERYTHING YOU WERE TAUGHT ABOUT OSMOSIS IS WRONG
By Professor H.T. Hammel. Osmosis is the reason that a fresh water fish placed in the ocean desiccates and dies. Osmosis is the reason that blisters form on fiberglass boat hulls. Osmosis is how waste products of metabolism enter and leave the blood stream. Osmosis determines how you, me and every living thing live and die. One would think that a civilization that spends billions of dollars every year on medical research would understand something as basic as osmosis. Wrong, wrong, wrong.
http://www.yarbroughlaw.com/Osmosis.htm
Inclined Bed Study - The Canadian Paraplegic Association
Many conditions and how this therapy effected them. Balance is also greatly improved as well as circulation. More.

*************************************************


----------

